# Are the Magic for real?



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

The Magic are currently 9-4 and look like a pretty good team. However for the past few years they've gone off to fast starts and then crumbled. They started 13-6 the year they got Francis but ended up missing the playoffs. My question is do you guys think this year will be the same or do you think the Magic will finally end up with around 50 wins and make the playoffs?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

They'll make the playoffs, but I don't see them winning fifty games. They should win around 45-48.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think we are definitely for real. And the scary part is, we can get even better. Neither Nelson, Dwight, or Darko have played up to their full capabilities yet. And we are just now starting to get our turnovers under control while still shooting very high percentages.

If we stay healthy, I don't see any reason we couldn't win 50 games this year. Especially if Grant Hill stays healthy.

We've got one of the deepest teams in the league. Maybe the deepest. Just look at tonight ... we're slaughtering Atlanta without Grant Hill and without a big scoring night from Dwight. 27 pts from our bench in the 1st half. 

Unlike previous years, we've basically got no scrubs coming off the bench. Every guy can contribute and have thus far this year.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if by for real, you mean the best in the conference like they have so far, then no, they are not. 

but they will definately be a playoff team, and a tough team to beat.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

I think if they will be close to 50 wins, but not quite. They will definitely make playoffs and maybe make it to second round.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'm usually pessimistic, but even I believe we can win 50 odd. We're playing well and scraping out wins we shouldn't necessarily have.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

We are for real.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'm usually pessimistic, but even I believe we can win 50 odd. We're playing well and scraping out wins we shouldn't necessarily have.



5-1 so far in close games. Fortunately we've got a lot of guys who aren't afraid to make plays late in games like Nelson, Arroyo, Hill, and Hedo. And the ultimate cleanup guy for mistakes in Dwight.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

I could see this team win the East... it's a streach, but I could see it happen.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Magic is not real. Magic do disappearing act. Discuss?




















:biggrin: That was my ballscientist impression. As long as Dwight, Darko et al keep developing, I'll just be thrilled to see us back in the playoffs; it's been a while.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't see any reason to say no to this question. Barring a big injury *knocks on wood* we'll be a force to reckon with.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

everything will be clear after this road trip...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't see them advancing too far in the playoffs, but they should win 47 games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Babir said:


> everything will be clear after this road trip...



if we can go at least .500 on this trip then we should be fine ... I kind of have a feeling we are going to beat Utah tonight, getting all ramped up, and then have a let-down for the rest of the trip. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> I don't see them advancing too far in the playoffs, but they should win 47 games.



Well, I don't see many scary teams in the East right now. There isn't a single team in the East, as of right now, that I don't think we'd be able to take in a playoff series. Of course, I still expect Chicago, Detroit, and maybe the Nets to start playing better eventually .. but as of now...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

11-4 now, they can take the division.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

JNice said:


> Well, I don't see many scary teams in the East right now. There isn't a single team in the East, as of right now, that I don't think we'd be able to take in a playoff series. Of course, I still expect Chicago, Detroit, and maybe the Nets to start playing better eventually .. but as of now...


Cleveland is better than all three of them. Nets aren't that good. At least not on Detroit and Cleveland's level.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I say make the playoffs and go from there.


----------

